# Wagner & Eccentricism



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Le Château d'Ilbarritz, Biarritz

Everyone knows mad king Ludwig, but who knows Baron de l'Epée? On the photo you can see his castle on the left. This Baron hated people, but raved on Wagner. It is said that in this chateau he had build an huge organ, on which he played Wagner, while outside the Bay of Biskay storms were boiling mad.... http://www.biarritz.ovh.org/villas/Ilbarritz.html
This seems to merge Edgar Allan Poe's strange imaginations with the outraging queerness of Wagner's music. I have to confess that thanks this Baron I somehow feel more sympathy for Wagner....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ How much more Wagner can we take....... obviously a lot more, it would seem! 

Scotty she gonna blou


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> Everyone knows mad king Ludwig, but who knows Baron de l'Epée? On the photo you can see his castle on the left. This Baron hated people, but raved on Wagner.


I see a pattern...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ How much more Wagner can we take....... obviously a lot more, it would seem!
> 
> Scotty she gonna blou


You will have to take a lot more Wagner.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^Now your just saying that to cheer me up...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

TxllxT said:


> Le Château d'Ilbarritz, Biarritz


Love the photo. Is it one of yours, TxllxT?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ How much more Wagner can we take....... obviously a lot more, it would seem!
> 
> Scotty she gonna blou


more, more, more !!!!!
and we know it never does blow


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Love the photo. Is it one of yours, TxllxT?


Yep, we visited Biarritz in september 2012. Really an amazing place full of 'Belle Epoque' memories. Take for example:








On the left there is Villa Belza, where a nephew of Igor Stravinsky used to run a Russian restaurant. A little bit closer to Spain on the Basque coast Maurice Ravel was born.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

How would i love an pipe organ _chez moi_. But i'd need first a house like this. And i'd need to learn how to play organ. I guess i'd the Phantom of the opera all weekends!


----------

